
Google Top Stories Serves Breitbart Bullshit on Climate Science - bogle
https://gizmodo.com/google-top-stories-serves-breitbart-bullshit-on-climate-1793541647
======
Chris2048
I'd like to point out something - I admit Breitbart is biased, but a little
balance is needed here;

My google news suggestions are full of liberal news articles, not just WaPo,
but random blog-like articles from sites I've never heard of, buzzfeed clones
that could have been created just the previous week.

I wonder why, because my you-tube suggestions are mostly Milo, Ben Shapiro
etcetc - no suggestion I'm a Jezebel reader, yet I keep getting HuffPo
articles put before my; Why is this? Are there just more of these sites on the
internet, or is it a bias in google news?

~~~
wj
I up-voted you because I didn't think you deserved to be down-voted and
because I believe that there is a problem with including blog articles in news
results because I think it waters down the word as few blogs do original
reporting. Rather they just add spin.

(I also don't think there is "liberal news" or conservative news. Rather there
are different interpretations of facts. And because those generate so many
arguments I think an interesting browser plugin would be one where readers
could engage in a Lincoln-Douglas debate about questions raised by news.)

~~~
jpadkins
what's the difference between a blog and news?

~~~
bogle
Journalism is a discipline of verifying your sources. A news agency would be
expected to do this but a blog may not.

------
bogle
Umm, just ban Breitbart? Seems pretty simple! :)

~~~
tropo
This helps build the business case for a conservative-leaning Google clone.

~~~
bogle
meh. People can already filter their searches with search operators, for
instance, "-washingtonpost -jezebel -theguardian #makeamericagreatagain" for
those on the right.

